# Got bored...



## Daemoniac (Jan 28, 2010)

Did this  Was feeling the Shinobi vibe today, so (in between moments of actual work ) i farted around in Illustrator.

Not sure how happy I am with it, i'll see once I get home and make it my wallpaper


----------



## Arminius (Jan 29, 2010)

I love it when the person is not actually drawn, just their surroundings so that it hints at a shape. Good stuff


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 29, 2010)

Cheers 

I had it all ready to go and whatnot, when I realised that i'd forgotten the fact that his scarf thing actually goes around his neck as well as just a trail...  I still don't think the shape of it around his face is quite right, i hve to fix that shit up (I did this without a picture reference  Hence the forgetfulness..)


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks cool.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 29, 2010)

really nice  and interesting


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 1, 2010)

Good stuff. 

Damn, gotta start redrawing my ninja characters again. My username sake demands a massive overhaul.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks cool brah


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 2, 2010)




----------

